
Show HN: Drop-in billing and feature access management for SaaS - parthi
https://mightydash.com
======
parthi
TL;DR If you're a SaaS company, mightydash.com lets your users pick a plan,
pay you and get access to what they paid for. Takes 15 mins and saves you at
least a week of engineering

Hello all, we've built a ton of SaaS apps in the past year, and payments have
always been a headache. Yes, Stripe provides all the infrastructure to handle
the grungy stuff, but you still have to build a ton of on top of it to get to
something a customer can use. Decided to scratch my own itch and built
mightydash.com to solve this.

This is all the stuff I've had to build myself that MightyDash enables out of
the box: \- Let users add, change or remove a credit card \- Select a plan \-
Let a user downgrade/cancel a plan, but make sure the user still retains
access to features they paid for till the next billing period \- Let a user
upgrade a plan and explain that they'll be prorated (so they don't complain to
support) \- In my app, restrict access to a feature based on the user's plan
(eg - you can only send 100 emails on the free plan) \- Add a limited promo
(allow 500 people to use promo code DEAL for 1 month free) \- Add a no credit-
card trial

It's early and works for React/Node atm, but can easily extend it to your
stack if you reach out.

I've looked at Chargebee, Recurly and more. They offer a lot of options, but
not the exact set of things that someone needs to get a SaaS product off the
ground instantly.

Would love to understand if this has been a problem for you too and what else
you'd want handled for you

~~~
codegeek
Are the actual subscriptions created in stripe ? In other words, is it Stripe
dependent for subscriptions ?

~~~
pamonrails
This is a bit of shameless plug, but if you are looking to manage
subscriptions outside of Stripe, and simply use Stripe for payment processing,
take a look at Kill Bill, the open-source subscription billing & payments
platform: [https://killbill.io/](https://killbill.io/)

\- Stripe tutorial:
[https://docs.killbill.io/latest/stripe_plugin.html](https://docs.killbill.io/latest/stripe_plugin.html)

